# crappie action....anyone????



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

looking for some crappie action...anyone have any advice???

in SW ohio.. but don't mind a little drive for some action..thanks


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

biteme said:


> looking for some crappie action...anyone have any advice???
> 
> in SW ohio.. but don't mind a little drive for some action..thanks


I guess you live to far away to travel up here to crappie fish. I did really good today. Caught 40 and gave most of them to a senior citizen that wont be able to get out til spring. Kept these for myself.








If you're familiar with Mosquito lake, Shenango lake is 25 minutes east on 305.


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

Try brookville (big & little salt) 7-12ft deep good luck!

look at post on crappie.com---fish ohio.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

biteme said:


> looking for some crappie action...anyone have any advice???
> 
> in SW ohio.. but don't mind a little drive for some action..thanks


Dont know how far away you are but these fish are still biting good here.









Or should i say WERE biting.


----------

